# Little Nell at 4 weeks



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Here are the newest pictures of Nell
























and Nell with her mum and sisters


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ahhh her coat looks lovely .. the curl coming in, just look at that little face x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

she's just gorgeous! i love her already, february cant come quick enough! ive bought her a pretty girlie bed today as well, cant wait to see her in it!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Nell is adorable. I think I am going to have to stop looking at this thread as I am soooo tempted to try and persuade hubby another dog would be good. Her colour is just amazing and just what I would be looking for..... What's the smiley for 'jealous' - can't find one, they should add one to the smilies list.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

embee said:


> Nell is adorable. I think I am going to have to stop looking at this thread as I am soooo tempted to try and persuade hubby another dog would be good. Her colour is just amazing and just what I would be looking for..... What's the smiley for 'jealous' - can't find one, they should add one to the smilies list.


you know what i am going to say...GO FOR IT! whats one more little teeny tiny puppy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

strangeland86 said:


> you know what i am going to say...GO FOR IT! whats one more little teeny tiny puppy


Ummmm... this forum is so bad - between you, Karen and Lia I'm taking a real bashing. As we both have a 'Flo' who is 1 year old I'll be avidly watching your posts about how Flo and Nell get on when they are introduced.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I love the third one.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Mandy lol lol .. you know that Flo and nell will get on like a house on fire , and then you'll be so broody and jealous, I wonder if they've got any pups left I'm sure bethany can find out for you x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

There's a gorgeous apricot girl and a black tan and White boy just become available on her website


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe Mandy and Andyo could fight it out or toss a coin lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Maybe Mandy and Andyo could fight it out or toss a coin lol x


Yep already seen the lovely apricot girl as I just happened to pop back on to SYLML. She is a stunner but I'm resisting. To be honest if I do go for another it would be when Flo is 2 as I'm well into advanced training with her and want to start agility in Spring and would hate not to follow that through by turning my attention to another pup and don't have time for training/grooming/hugging two dogs as well as working and 3 children. So watch thsi space for news on Flo's training and agility then look out for a thread this time next year re new puppy


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Fine, Mandy, I'll back off a little... but maybe just for tonight, I'm too exhausted to put up a fight. No promises starting tomorrow though 

And Nell is soooo gorgeous! I can't wait to see her get older!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh don't want get accused of bullying lol ... look forward to hearing about agility .. Mabels got a bit too much bounce.. I was washing Wilfs paws the other day and she jumped in .. and then out again x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Rufus has a little too much bounce as well, I think. Someday he will calm down... someday


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Phew........ the lovely sylml apricot girl has gone. Kept gazing at the picture on the website (daily) and waivering but looks like someone has exchanged a cream girl they were having for the apricot as there is now a cream girl available. If I got another would def be looking for a red/dark apricot or Mabel look alike so torture over and I don't have to keep taking a sneaky pick at sylml website any more.... Any more pics of Nell?


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Not yet I'm trying to control myself and only email once a week lol. So I wil bd sending an email this weekend for a Picture hopefully on Monday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh i've looked as well !!! think she'll ( Im saying she no idea what *** lol ) be lemon roan like her mum , would love to see what her coat looks like as she gets older . Anyone on here looking for a pup get that one so I can see as she grows up. Kendal you have'nt got Lemon roan yet lol x x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

yes i noticed the apricot one has gone  she was so cute well will just keep looking


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

andy0 said:


> yes i noticed the apricot one has gone  she was so cute well will just keep looking


At least you have an excuse for looking - I'm just an obsessed Cockapoo fanatic who's not even looking for another puppy yet... I bet Jukee Doodles will come up with a beauty for you - they are lovely people with some great dogs.


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

yes that makes me feel a lot better i lost track how many times i looked at her at least 10 times a day and that is just that site it is very addictive


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww Mandy, I understand. I already got Rufus but I am so in the habit of looking at sites that I still do sometimes. Nothing will come of it, I definitely have my hands full, plus I'm in graduate school full time but it's just so fun to look!

Can't wait to see more pics next week, Bethany!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Andy just noticed your at Skipton your not so far away either my mother in law lives on the Bolton Abbey Estate , Mabels gone for her visit today... dogs,cats.cattle.sheep. chickens what fun x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow does she what a place to live ,it will be good for mabel loely walks down by the strid i love going down to bolton abbey will be even better when i get a pupy


----------

